
Ask HN: What wallet and keychain do you use? - LeoPanthera
I&#x27;m 40 now and have never, ever, been happy with how I carry my keys and stuff.<p>For a while I got one of those phone cases that&#x27;s also a wallet but it didn&#x27;t carry enough.<p>How do you organize the stuff you carry around with you every day?
======
JohnFen
I had the same dissatisfaction as you, both for wallet and keys.

3D printing allowed to me solve both of those problems. Thingiverse provides a
plethora of different solutions on both fronts. The two that I settled on work
great for me.

For my wallet, I use this minimalist one:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2347625](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2347625)

Given that you mentioned that you tried a wallet that didn't carry enough, a
minimalist one might not be your speed, but I encourage you to give one a try.
I was skeptical, but learned that everything became much better when I dropped
the habit of carrying everything I might possibly need in my wallet. Now I
carry just 6 cards, a credit-card multitool, and some cash.

For my keys, I use this:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2749745](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2749745)

